# new and need help with lab tests



## sunny54 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have been going to my naturapathic dr for almost a year now and not feeling any better. Is this how it goes....I don't know. Now I'm wondering if maybe I am over medicated. Anyway the last results went like this..
Tsh...0.01 
t4....1.1
t3....3.5
She said these were really good. I am about to go to a endocrinologist because I'm still dealing with not feeling good. Depression seems worse and anxiety.
Also I'm taking isocort 2 pellets twice a day.
When I took my harmone replacement it made me itch all over so I stopped. 
Any suggestions...I need help and would be greatly appreciated
Sunny


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sunny54 said:


> I have been going to my naturapathic dr for almost a year now and not feeling any better. Is this how it goes....I don't know. Now I'm wondering if maybe I am over medicated. Anyway the last results went like this..
> Tsh...0.01
> t4....1.1
> t3....3.5
> ...












What medication are you on and how much? Your doctor would do well to run the FREE T3 and FREE T4 instead of the Total 3 and Total 4.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Did your doctor tell you to take the Isocort?

Under a doctor's care for a year and not feeling any better would be a serious cause for concern. I agree with you on that. Glad you are here.


----------



## sunny54 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was on nature-thyroid 21/2 grains. then she put my on a compound that is
C-Liothyronine...16mcg and Levothyroxine...67mcg SR cap to take once in the morning. Yes she did tell me to take isocort.


----------



## sunny54 (Sep 4, 2012)

When I looked up my lab work it was T4 free(1.1) and t3 free (3.5) 
tsh (0.01) Sorry for the confusion....


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Please post your ranges if you have them.

Based on what you have posted you look hypo.

I never consider TSH when dosing and your FT-4 is likely low range while your FT-3 is only 1/2 range.

Without your ranges it's hard to say for sure.

I'm not sure an endo will dose you any better as every endo I have ever seen relies on TSH for dosing. You might just want to speak with your current doctor about getting your FT-4 and FT-3 both into mid to 3/4 range


----------



## sunny54 (Sep 4, 2012)

The ranges for the T4 free non-dialysis is( 0.8-1.7)
The ranges for the T3 free non-dialysis is(2.0-2.8)
The tsh high sessitivity (0.45-4.50
Does this mean I just need to adjust my meds some. I would like to stay with her but I fell so confused by all of this and don't even know why I'm not feeling better. 
Thank you so much for you input...just getting someone else look and see if something isn't quite right and can lead me into a direction
Sunny


----------



## sunny54 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was just wondering since I posted the ranges if their is anything different with what you said in the last post. I take isocort also and just took one this morning(usually 2 twice a day) as I felt a bit anxious. Could the new dosages in my thyroid meds change this where I wouldn't need the isocort as much or at all? I really appreciate any input any of you could give me...thanks in advance
Sunny


----------

